# VK Craighall Craft bar and Eatry Grand Opening 2.0



## Stroodlepuff (12/1/18)

Since many of you were away in December when we did the initial launch of the Vape King Craighall Craft Bar and Eatery we have decided to do a special Re-launch for those who couldn't make it.

We are also excited to announce the Mark Beling (Formerly from Mean Mr Mustard will be performing a set in the early evening so be sure to pull in for a drink, some great food, good music and a one of a kind Vape Store experience!

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (12/1/18)

Oooh that's awesome! I think Durban needs one of these as well @Stroodlepuff !


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/1/18)

Stosta said:


> Oooh that's awesome! I think Durban needs one of these as well @Stroodlepuff !



Find us the space and we will make it happen

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (12/1/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Find us the space and we will make it happen


On it!!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/1/18)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (18/1/18)

Mmmm... I'll take a Blackhorse IPA and some samoosas. Follow it up with a beef bunny paired with a honey porter draft!

I'm guessing "Pie of the Day" under desserts is more of an american pie (tart)?

Or is pepper steak an option for pudding?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/1/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (23/1/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> View attachment 119839



@Stroodlepuff , are these available online or only instore?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/1/18)

jm10 said:


> @Stroodlepuff , are these available online or only instore?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Only instore


----------



## Silver (23/1/18)

Ooh, those batteries for R75
Suddenly I need batteries.
haha


----------



## QKNatasha (23/1/18)

Ooh those squonks


----------

